# Dollar Spot?



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

I think I'm dealing with an outbreak of dollar spot. Can anyone confirm and provide a recommendation?


----------



## viva_oldtrafford (Apr 4, 2018)

Second picture looks to be DS. Add some Nitrogen and it should go away.


----------



## gpbrown60 (Apr 7, 2018)

Do you ever scalp down or dethatch in July/August? I could be wrong but it appears like it is just getting super dense and or spongy.


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

@viva_oldtrafford Thanks, I will try and hit it with some N soon.

@gpbrown60 No, I have not dethatched that area. I actually did dethatch my hell strip right before taking this picture though. I was worried that this hill would have a harder time filling back in post dethatch. It is a little harder to keep watered because of run off. It is def getting thick and fairly long, 1.25 in. or so.


----------



## gpbrown60 (Apr 7, 2018)

> gpbrown60 No, I have not dethatched that area. I actually did dethatch my hell strip right before taking this picture though. I was worried that this hill would have a harder time filling back in post dethatch. It is a little harder to keep watered because of run off. It is def getting thick and fairly long, 1.25 in. or so.


I have found Tif 419 to be pretty resilient. Dethatching by hand is safe and you can more easily control how aggressive you get. A powered dethatcher/scarifier is probably too heavy to navigate the slope. If you decide to dethatch don't wait too much longer as we are approaching fall and it will not recover before dormancy. Good luck!


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

@gpbrown60 thanks. I borrowed one of the cheaper, light dethatchers from a friend so it would
Do ok on the hill. Agree that we're getting close to the cut off time to do any major work. That fact and that we have no rain in the forecast is making me think I shouldn't be doing the hill. I def need to figure out a good preventative fungicide program for the future. What do you use?


----------



## TonyC (May 17, 2018)

You're looking at more than one if you have to repeat a second or third application, here are the first two I have used for Dollar Spot. When using Fungicides, you have to use products that are in different Groups so they remain effective. It's called Fungicide Resistance Management.

Cleary 3336F *Group 1*
Eagle 20EW *Group 3*

Guide to Turfgrass Fungicides


----------



## gpbrown60 (Apr 7, 2018)

SGrabs33 said:


> @gpbrown60 thanks. I borrowed one of the cheaper, light dethatchers from a friend so it would
> Do ok on the hill. Agree that we're getting close to the cut off time to do any major work. That fact and that we have no rain in the forecast is making me think I shouldn't be doing the hill. I def need to figure out a good preventative fungicide program for the future. What do you use?


Sorry, I can't be much help here as I hire this work out.


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

Been pulling up a bunch of these dead spots in the lawn. Trying to figure out what will be the best two hitter from do my own pest to handle this mess.


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

Have you checked for grubs or other creatures that might be eating the roots?


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

TN Hawkeye said:


> Have you checked for grubs or other creatures that might be eating the roots?


I have not. Is that the soapy water test?


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

SGrabs33 said:


> TN Hawkeye said:
> 
> 
> > Have you checked for grubs or other creatures that might be eating the roots?
> ...


 :thumbup:


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

Spammage said:


> SGrabs33 said:
> 
> 
> > TN Hawkeye said:
> ...


I am by far no expert but I believe the fungus would be much farther along to cause you to be able to pull up chunks like that, if at all. Hopefully someone with more knowledge can weigh in but I would do the soapy water test. At least eliminate that as a possibility.


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

@TN Hawkeye thanks for the reccomendation. I may have misdiagnosed the possible dollar spot or other fungus with fertilizer burn earlier in the season.

Only a few spiders and ants came up in two different spots with the soapy water test.



@viva_oldtrafford thanks for your input. There are many of these areas that I can pull out easily. Would you reccomend N over treating it with some sort of fungicide? I could also do a light dethatch to get all of the dead sections up. I'm
Up for anything as I'm worried we're running out of time to recover before dormancy.

@Greendoc Sorry for direct tagging you but I wouldn't mind another opinion.


----------



## jonthepain (May 5, 2018)

https://content.ces.ncsu.edu/media/images/dollar-spot-11320-field-dollarspot-leaflesionskbg2-ltc.jpg

https://content.ces.ncsu.edu/media/images/dollar-spot-11320-dollarspot-lesionsbent7-ltc.jpg

https://content.ces.ncsu.edu/media/images/dollar-spot-11320-dollarspot-bermuda1-ltc.jpg


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

Thank you all. I ended up dethatching very lightly to get a lot of the dead material out.



Also ordered some Propiconazole and Clearys 3336F from DoMyOwn using the affiliate link :thumbup: hopefully that can knock it out!


----------



## gpbrown60 (Apr 7, 2018)

SGrabs33 said:


> Thank you all. I ended up dethatching very lightly to get a lot of the dead material out.
> 
> :thumbup:


----------



## SGrabs33 (Feb 13, 2017)

I did two apps of Clearys and Propiconazole about 18 days apart. I'm still having issues with new dead spots coming up. Should I hit it again?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

@SGrabs33 I dont normally venture into the warm season side, but I was bored this am.

Looking at your first image, this doesnt appear to be dollar spot in my experience (cool season grasses). I have a ton of it in my yard this year. I think I see Leaf Spot in your image. In the first image, around the center left side you could see the black spots in the leaves.

On a cool season lawn, I would use azoxystrobin (Scotts DiseaseX or Heritage) or one that is no longer approved for home lawns (chlorothalonil). I dont know if these can be applied to bermuda. Propi or Thio (clearys) are not the greatest for it.

https://www.turffiles.ncsu.edu/diseases-in-turf/leaf-spot-in-turf/

http://www2.ca.uky.edu/agcomm/pubs/ppa/ppa1/ppa1.pdf


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

After reading this thread I think DS is what I'm dealing with as well. I take a small spot and it blew up even worst on me. I'm using propiconazole and Bifen to hedge my bets. Hopefully this works.


----------



## Iriasj2009 (Feb 15, 2017)

After about 3 weeks of constant rain, I developed what I think it's dollar spot. At first I thought it was fertilizer burn caused by my sprayer dripping here and there, but this past week, it's gotten worse. I have eagle on hand but with our high temps, I didn't want to apply it yet. I applied some bayer product I picked up at HD and we'll see how that works.


----------



## Ecks from Tex (Apr 26, 2018)

Iriasj2009 said:


> After about 3 weeks of constant rain, I developed what I think it's dollar spot. At first I thought it was fertilizer burn caused by my sprayer dripping here and there, but this past week, it's gotten worse. I have eagle on hand but with our high temps, I didn't want to apply it yet. I applied some bayer product I picked up at HD and we'll see how that works.


You can apply Eagle 20 right now. But if I recall it has a lower effectiveness against dead spot / brown patch / dollar spot, so keep that in mind. Check that NC State website for lawn diseases.


----------



## Iriasj2009 (Feb 15, 2017)

@Ecks from Tex I will in about 2 weeks as a 2nd application.


----------

